# River Bank - A 57G Nature Aquascape



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

My favorite Nature Aquascape is the River Bank scene, this reminds of my humble beginnings way back home before I found my new home here in Canada.

It is my ambitious mind that keeps on telling me to try this scape since I started my planted tank addiction. I adopted this neglected tank from my buddy Rommel (MELLO) who was so busy that time and no longer have time to care for his planted tank. Thanks Rommel.

My intention is to build a low maintenance CO2 injected planted tank and would house my Discus Grow Out Contest fish from Rick of Canadian Aquafarm in the fall.

EQUIPMENT:
Tank: 57G (36"x18"x20") Rimless tank
Stand: Pine stand with "Piano Finish" (custom painted by MELLO)
Light Fixture: 2 x Odyssea T5HO fixture 6 x 39W 
CO2 Tank: 15lb with Taprite Regulator
Filtration: TBD

HARDSCAPE:
Substrate: Aquasoil Amazonia on top of the existing Eco Complete (from MELLO) and Play Sand.
Rocks from MELLO and from my back yard
Driftwood: Manzanita

PLANTS: Cryptocoryne Wendtii (Red), Java Fern, Blyxa Japonica, Anubias Nana, Pogostemon Helferi, eleocharis parvula, Utricularia Graminifolia (I'll try)

Most Recent Pic:










Hardscape is done.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of rocks are those green ones, limestone?

I like the scaping already man, even without plants. Good luck with the UG, seeing your other planted tanks I'm sure they'll be awesome, but I'm sure I couldn't pull it off, lol!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I picked up some UG from Charles at Canadian Aquatics yesterday. Thinking about dry starting it. Will be interested to see how you plant it and how it does for you. Good luck, mate!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always wanted to try UG. I'm getting a bit tired of HC and might rip it all out and try UG. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

effox said:


> What kind of rocks are those green ones, limestone?
> 
> I like the scaping already man, even without plants. Good luck with the UG, seeing your other planted tanks I'm sure they'll be awesome, but I'm sure I couldn't pull it off, lol!


Thanks effox, I think its limestone.



Bobsidd said:


> I picked up some UG from Charles at Canadian Aquatics yesterday. Thinking about dry starting it. Will be interested to see how you plant it and how it does for you. Good luck, mate!


Thanks Bobsidd. I'll do a dry start till I could hold into it :bigsmile:



2wheelsx2 said:


> I've always wanted to try UG. I'm getting a bit tired of HC and might rip it all out and try UG. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


thanks 2wheels2x. Based on what I have read its trickier than HCs as it melts on Nitrates But will see, will keep you guys posted on what I have observed.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

UG usually likes medium hardness and neutral pH. Just be careful that the limestone doesn't push your water parameters too high?

I read on the Barr Report that TB doses higher nitrates and his UG is doing VERY well.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Reckon said:


> UG usually likes medium hardness and neutral pH. Just be careful that the limestone doesn't push your water parameters too high?
> 
> I read on the Barr Report that TB doses higher nitrates and his UG is doing VERY well.


Thanks Reckon. Thats one reason why I used play sand, to raise my water hardness a little bit. If the hardness goes up to the roof then I will yank the limestone. I just shob them in, as it is included on the tank package when I got it from Rommel. We'llmsee what happens.

Cheers!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

A solid hunk of limestone won't dissolve very quickly since the surface area to the volume is small, unlike crushed aragonite or Tufa rock which is full of holes, so you should be fine.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

great start happening here.....

good looking plant list too.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

trout said:


> great start happening here.....
> 
> good looking plant list too.


Thanks trout, I wish I could execute this well.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Day 2. Planted the UGs and HCs for now until I got the other plants... maybe this weekend.

Growing UGs and HCs immersed.

Taken from my iphone, my camera battery is drained.










Take a peek, under the foggy film.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's look good but I would reduce the water level if you can, as long as it keeps the soil moist (you can mist it once or twice a day to help). Otherwise, you may end up with mould and/or BGA at the water line.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's look good but I would reduce the water level if you can, as long as it keeps the soil moist (you can mist it once or twice a day to help). Otherwise, you may end up with mould and/or BGA at the water line.


Thanks 2wheels2x. Yup, what i do is spray them until it is completely soaked then drain it afterwards as the plants on the hills are not getting enough water using the spray bottle.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Does growing immersed require a fan to circulate airflow to prevent mold, or is just managing the moisture enough?

I've never tried doing immersed planting.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I didnt put any fan on previous attemp and never got mold issue. 2wheel2x is right, if u leave water exposed to lights u can have algae and molds growth.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, no fan. You want the soil to be damp but you don't want it submerged. Otherwise you will just have a pool of stagnant water.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Not much to update on Day 2 and Day 3, its all wait and see this time.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Week 2:

Added Echinodorus Tenellus


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

UGs are doing well, some growth are noticeable.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking great!! Nice to see the UG showing some progress already. I planted mine the other day and have been surprised at how quickly I've seen some new growth. Even planted some of the white 'core' of the mound I got from Canadian Aquatics, and that's sending out some new green shoots too. Will be watching for updates. Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing your experiences. I've learnt a lot from reading this and some of your other journals.

Cheers, 
Rob


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks for the compliments Rob. its my pleasure to share my experiences to fellow fish/plant keepers. i'm also learning lots of things each day, plant/fish tendencies.

cheers!

Mylon


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Mylon,

Any updates on this project? Still managing to resist the urge to fill 'er up?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Rob,

Thanks for asking. I've been busy for the fast week, I will be posting some pics tonight. I'm still looking for some low maintenance plant to put it in there.

I will post some pics later tonight.

Cheers!

Mylon


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Week 3 update:

I went to DBC Marine this morning and charged up this Beast  $20 for a 15 pounder... I'm a happy camper and will go back there for sure.










Getting bored now on wait and see game.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

UG and HC growth are very slow. HCs in the "shore line" have melted, I think this has something to do with a higher ph on that region due to the play sand.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

UGs are coming along nicely.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

HCs on the hill are coming along nice too.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's the "almost" full tank shot today. The Echinodorus Tenellus is showing new shoots and growth are noticeable, I hope they don't grow that tall.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the scape looks great man! pretty nice growth in just a few weeks already! how long do you think you'll wait before adding water?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

monkE said:


> the scape looks great man! pretty nice growth in just a few weeks already! how long do you think you'll wait before adding water?


Thanks for the compliments Mike.

It took me 2 months to grow those HCs in my 90G tank, however I would not wait that long anymore. I have proved that you can come up with the same growth on HCs with the submerged method after they float. I will probably flood it.... mmm... maybe as early as tomorrow :bigsmile::bigsmile: if boredom strikes back. :lol: I'm still looking for some more plants to increase the plant density.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Here yeah go Mike! Boredom struck me today... :bigsmile:










I should hang the light fixture as it is an eyesore right now. The heater has to go and will be replaced by an inline heater till I got my Eheim filter.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Week 4 Update:

I thought I know better... heck no . My tank is suffering a "New Tank Syndrome." A little bit of green stuffs on the driftwood, a little brown stuffs on the sand. The Blyxa as expected will have a little bit of meltdown before it takes off... and they are starting to take off now with new shoots.

Here are some pics taken today.



















Time to dose CO2 and fertz. WC tomorrow and will pump the lighting up to the next level :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

What a big improvement after I started dosing, the brown and the green algae started to disappear. The only thing I'm concerned about are the UGs, they started melting after I started dosing ferts. I think it has something to do with NO3. I started dosing less KNO3, let see what happens.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Geeze its about time you filled it up! LOL It is going to look awesome when it all grows in. What are you planning for livestock in there?? 
Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Mike :bigsmile: 

I'm planning to house my CAF contest discus in there, let see what happens.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Took some more pics today...


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

side view


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Cleaning crews are in... working 24/7 :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

it's been a while since my last update. Been really busy with work for the past month and was not able to post updates.

Sad to say that I will be tearing this setup down and convert this tank into a Reef Tank. Yes I sold my soul to the devil and jumped into the Dark Side. However the Dark Angels just decided to call it the Bright Side instead. :bigsmile:


----------

